# Apache load balance



## cesjr (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi
Is there a way to do web server load balance in FreeBSD ?
Did someone do something like that ?
Welcome to share , any suggestion will be appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2017)

Have a look at net/haproxy.

http://www.haproxy.org/


----------

